# Oversized table saw sled?



## Renaissance_Man (Jul 6, 2014)

I have a DeWalt DWE7480 portable table saw. The table is only 19 inches wide from front to back, giving me roughly enough room to safely crosscut a 2×4, and that's about it. I am wondering, is it safe to make a sled that overhangs the table by perhaps 2-4 inches so as to increase the room in front of the blade? I eventually want to construct a dedicated infeed table, but that will be down the road a ways.


----------



## ShaneA (Apr 15, 2011)

I wouldn't see why not. As long as it slides smoothly and is not a tip hazard to the saw. Welcome to LJs.


----------

